# Neue Race Face Turbine 2-fach



## Catsoft (16. September 2010)

Moin!

Die neuen Race Face Kurbel sehen extrem lekker aus  Die Alu-Turbine brauch ich unbedingt  Hat jemand Kenntniss darüber wann die in D lieferbar sind?

Robert


----------



## el Lingo (16. September 2010)

Und wie viel die aushalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (16. September 2010)

gibt´s da ein Bild davon ?


----------



## Catsoft (16. September 2010)

Z.B. hier http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=14426


----------

